# I dont know what to do..why does she continue to socialize with THEM



## SoConfused2011 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to read this.

My situation is a difficult one just like many others. i have been with my wife for a total of 11 years married 6. We have twins boys 6 a daughter 10 and she has a son from a previous relationship and he lives in another state with my wifes mom.

We have had our ups and downs the entire time we have been together. The last 5 years have been getting crazy though. in 2008 she cheated on me.

"Forgot to mention she is a stay at home mother and i work full time and have my own businesses on the side. I do take care of my family financially and spend lots of time with them."

during that time i was encouraging her to get a job because she told me she wanted to do something instead of being home. of course i was supportive and told her what about school and or work. Finally i pushed her and pushed her to follow up on applications and she landed a night job at walmart.

Times were not tough but she wanted to feel like she was contributing financially. after the 1 month she would always talk to me about her friend who is cool and lends her ipods and this and that so i thought nothing of it since she has been so faithful and true to me all these years. But come to find out that friend turned into something more. 

She cheated and ended up wanting to be with him. I was so sad and depressed i left the our home and started living with my father. She ended up losing the house EVEN with her NEW FRIEND living and staying there. Then she ended up leaving the state because she couldn't manage a home and her job and the kids. We started a divorce process which i WON ...BUT my fault for not going through with it...at the end of the hearing she wanted to talk to me and guess what we got together and ended up trying to work it out again

....so now its working out okay...now 2 years later she cheats on me again with someone else....she lied about wanted to go visit her son and instead would go out with this other guy... i would fly her out to see her son every month and this is the thanks i get....come to find out her so called BF who is a girl lets call her J was one of the people involved in introducing them oh yea and get this this guy she cheated on me with has a family and a wife as well...now im trying to work it out again with her and she will not let go of her friends 

...my thoughts are that she needs to let them go ...she says she is friends with her and him and thats all and best friends...im like WTF seriously after that you want them in your life..she does not want to stop being freinds with them and i just cannot understand why...if they were the reason for our downfall and you still want to be friends with them OMG....

am i crazy??? idk what to do...i have been true and dont plan on cheating or anyting like that because this is really to much to go through...any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RadicallyAccepting (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy cow.

Write this up as a movie script. It will be rejected for being too far-fetched.

You are correct. You should have finalized the divorce. She's a leech. I'm sorry you are in this situation. Do the same thing as before, but sign those papers. Do it now, and get tested for STDs.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

as I said in the other thread-

let her have her friends because you should kick her out. (this time she should move out, not you)


----------



## Lookingforclosure (Oct 24, 2011)

She never really got any consequences for her actions, was never truly remorseful! Move on she is a serial cheater and does not respect you! If you work things out she will cheat on you again.

And please this time don't leave the house!


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You can continue with what you are doing, or go play on the freeway at night. You seem to be ignoring the obvious thing you have to do, so you might as well mix up your source of pain.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree. She thinks she can do what she wants because you will accept it. You can whine about it, but in the end, you will let her have her toxic friends and affairs.

If you don't like your wife's friends, it sounds like you need to lose your wife.


----------



## DesperateHouseWife (Oct 24, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> I agree. She thinks she can do what she wants because you will accept it. You can whine about it, but in the end, you will let her have her toxic friends and affairs.
> 
> If you don't like your wife's friends, it sounds like you need to lose your wife.


:iagree: Some men don't mind sharing the spouse with others,and it sounds like this is you. One affair is never right,but repeating affairs it's very horrible. Your wife is never going to learn so if your not willing to share,and get STD cut her loose,and move on with your life.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I mean this in the most benevolent way I can muster...

This is squarely on you. This is pathetic. Have some f*cking self respect.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

SoConfused2011 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to read this.
> 
> My situation is a difficult one just like many others. i have been with my wife for a total of 11 years married 6. We have twins boys 6 a daughter 10 and she has a son from a previous relationship and he lives in another state with my wifes mom.
> 
> ...


Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me.

Run away. Bad decision to not follow through with the divorce. You have a second chance now. Take it. You can do better.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes you are crazy. Are you going to wait until she gives you an STD?
She sees you as a total doormat. She knows she can continually use you and then continue to cheat on you behind your back and you will do nothing. After every time she cheats you forgive her and she cheats again. She has lost your house and you have lost your self-respect. If you do not respect yourself then who will? If you stay with her after all this then you truly are a fool and you will have nobody to blame but yourself for your horrible future.

Do you feel special that she is your wife? Are you proud that she is your wife? Get tested for STD's and see an attorney and end this farce. I guarantee you she is laughing at you behind your back. How much humiliation and disrespect are you willing to endure?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Ditch the cheating lying witch. This time she leaves, let her live with her friends. Cut her off from every dime, every family resource. Treat her like she is dead to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

I think she has completely checked out of her M. She is just looking for any possible way to get out of it but doesn't have the courage to ask for D. 

I think you should let her go.


----------

